# Koi Male and Marble Female



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

What I will get if I spawned a male koi with a blue marble female? Will I get any fancy marbles?

This is my male koi. Since the picture was taken some of the white areas on the body has changed to black.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Marble is the same gene, you will get what I listed for crossing marbles. If you want to see Marble in the F1 you need to cross to a solid, preferably yellow or orange.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

People here is the thing, Marble, Grizzle, Koi are ALL Marble genes..if you want to see Marble in the first generation spawn a marble to a solid.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Darth is right about kois being marbles(as expressed by you admittingra his color has changed slightly since getting him).
But breeding marble to marble doesn't make it skip a generation.
Breeding koi to koi you won't necessarily get koi. This is because the marble gene is, for the most part, unpredictable. getting a 'fancy' marble is up to luck in part with the genetics.
You'll get a mix of solids,multies,marbles,butterflies...it's a grab bag really.
If one is orange or yellow as opposed to red, I'd try to find a match for that(another orange for an orange or yellow for a yellow) otherwise your fry will show red(unless it carries the other color). But this is just me since I try to avoid red as a personal preference.

here are a couple articles you may find interesting for breeding marbles.:
some info #1

Some info #2

_@Darth, I would like to see where you're getting this information as I've bred marbles myself. _


----------



## alunjai (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you for the info guys.

I won't be able to get hold of orange or yellows unfortunately. 

Getting them to spawn is my main task at the moment. Been trying for over a month now and still nothing. Just set up the spawn tank last night for my 3rd or 4th attempt. The female is always excited to see the male when in a separate tank but once together she seems intimidated by him so what I'm trying differently this time is to provide a better hideout so she can hide until she feels comfortable to come out.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Bambi, I have been a breeder for 40 years.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

40 years and not one title or ribbon.. not one technical paper written. not know among the breeder circles... hrrrmmmm


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Some of us breeder is not into ribbon, title or make a name.
Where just into the hobby of raising n caring for the betta.


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

Which is fine curly-fat-bottom, but however I have bred marble x marble and gotten marble. I think the point of this small little spat is that we don't necessarily want to steer ppl in a direction that can't be backed by fact. & for somebody to say they have bred for X amount of time is not a qualification/credential when somebody who has bred 6 months bred marble x marble and got more marble....confused... i mean isn't marrble the jumping gene. it can choose to express itself WHENEVER it wants...


----------

